# Fakultät berechnen in C



## Railroadfighter (12. Oktober 2009)

*Fakultät berechnen in C*

Hi,
wie kann man in einer Konsolenanwendung in der oben gennanten Sprache die Fakultät einer Zahl berechen (also in einer Formel wie A=r^2*pi).

Railroads


----------



## _V_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fakultät berechnen in C*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/a/3/f/a3f33628f0aaa4f5af3376d21b1c7011.png

Ist sicher eine HÜ 

int eingabe = 0;
cin >> eingabe;
int summe = 1;

for(int i=1;i < (eingabe+1);i++){
summe *= i;
}

cout << "Summe" << summe;
cout << endl;

Ist nur ein Gedankenanstoß, denn Rest darfst du machen


----------



## Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fakultät berechnen in C*

oder du machst es Rekursiv:

 #include<iostream>
    using namespace std;

    int fakultaet(int);

    int main()
    {
      int zahl;
      cin>>zahl;
      cout<<factRec(zahl);
    }

    int fakultaet(int zahl)
    {
      if(zahl==0)
        return 1;
      return zahl * fakultaet(zahl-1);
    }


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fakultät berechnen in C*



Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik schrieb:


> oder du machst es Rekursiv:
> 
> #include<iostream>
> using namespace std;
> ...




Das dick markierte müsste dann aber auch "fakultaet(zahl)" heißen, oder? Und bei der Vornennung von Fakultaet(int Zahl) müsste der Name der Variable auch in der Klammer auftauchen.


----------

